# HELP! good combo- HMPK x CT, HMPK x VT, HMPK x HM?



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

sorry for so many threads LOL

Alright so this is my first time breeding and I know I am getting a HMPK male, but not sure I want to breed sibling, would any other tail types work well? thanks!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd personally breed HMPK to HM...Should give you a variety of HM's, HMPK, and some that are in between HMPK and HM.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree. I would only breed the HMPK to a HM. In addition to having stronger finnage, you'd have an easier time finding homes for HM or HMPK offspring than any other resulting mix.


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Yup, the worst thing you could do is crossing HMPK x VT. It breaks your genes so bad that its really really hard to get it back.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah, I didn't think VT would be good, but I am totally inexperienced so I though hey it's possible they'd turn out pretty. I'll see if the seller of the male has any HM females, as I pretty much would have to get combined shiping to be able to afford two bettas


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I also like the idea of HMPK/HM! As impressive as super long finned HMs are, the slightly shorter tailed ones seem less likely to tail bite, which is a plus to me. The sound of an in between of the lack of tail biting in HMPKs and the flowier fins of the HM sounds like a lovely thing. Plus you also get HMPKs and HMs in the mix!


----------

